# Problem Mit Profilübertragung



## Gnillem (30. August 2006)

Hallo blasc-team, 
ich habe folgendes Problem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zitiert:

Die Profile.......... wurden nicht abgeglichen da sie seid dem letzen datenabgleich nicht geändert wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und deswegen werden meine Charaktere nicht an eure datenbank übertragen und somit kann ich sie nicht auf eurer hp anzeigen lassen 

Hoffe auf eine schnelle antwort

Mfg Gnillem


----------



## Roran (30. August 2006)

Gnillem schrieb:


> Hallo blasc-team,
> ich habe folgendes Problem...
> 
> 
> ...


Leg mal eine Deiner Waffen ins Inventar.
Denn dann hat sich was an Deinem Char geändert,
und es sollte zum Übertragung der Daten kommen.


----------



## Gast (30. August 2006)

nei mir is das gleiche -es konnte kein datenabgleich gemacht werden  ???


----------



## Kelthar (31. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
Bei mir herrscht das gleiche Problem. Egal wie lange ich spiele und wieviel Veränderungen ich an meinem Char oder dem Inventar vornehme. Ich bekommen die Meldung, dass das Profil nicht abgegllichen werden konnte, da  sich angeblich nichts verändert hätte... in der Zwischenzeit kamen aber bereit diverse Levelups oO.

Vielleicht weiß ja mittlerweile jemand um welche Art von Prob es sich handelt und weiß, wie man es lösen kann.

Danke im Vorraus Kelthar

EDIT: *räusper* War mein Fehler ... Man sollte neben den ganzen Addons auch den BLASC-Profiler aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnillem (31. August 2006)

also bei mir ist der profiler immer aktiviert und es werden trotzdem keine daten übertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (31. August 2006)

Hallo Gnillem

Bitte schick mir doch bitte einfach mal deine debug.txt per PM
Diese liegt in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis.

Gruß Regnor



Gnillem schrieb:


> also bei mir ist der profiler immer aktiviert und es werden trotzdem keine daten übertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachenherz (2. September 2006)

habe das gleiche Problem


----------



## Gast (2. September 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen client wieder los werde? seit ihr gewechselt habt, geht nix mehr und die page ist auch nicht mehr so toll... datenableich auch bei mir nciht möglich.
danke für baldige antwort.


----------



## Roran (2. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen client wieder los werde? seit ihr gewechselt habt, geht nix mehr und die page ist auch nicht mehr so toll... datenableich auch bei mir nciht möglich.
> danke für baldige antwort.


World of Warcraft\BLASC
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter

Das sind alle Verzeichnisse von Blasc.


----------

